# A NEW UPDATE



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

just a couple of pics to show how my reds r getting on hope you like um 
first my biggest p bull


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

another shot


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

last one hope u like the pics


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

also my pics ant very good qual but when i take um there very good then after i transfer um they look sh*t anyidea


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

They look good mate ! nice shots


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I have no idea how to fix that,but very nice rbps.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn those mofos are thick!!! Got any feeding vids???


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

here u go filo m8 http://www.piranha-fury.com/download/pafil...tion=file&id=57


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

nice shots
they look a good size


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome reds








They look thick and healthy - good job, JB


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Awesome fish, video, and beautiful tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking sweeeet, great looking red bellies you got there jb!

On the picture issue I have the same problem.... on the cameras screen all pic's look great but when you transfer all the blurs show up!! Its just the size I guess!

Personally I think your pic's are cool!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice shot,s and great red,s the look really healty


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Yours reds are looking great. Getting nice and thick with great color.

And that is a nice vid also.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good looking P's


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Good looking fish!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> On the picture issue I have the same problem.... on the cameras screen all pic's look great but when you transfer all the blurs show up!! Its just the size I guess![snapback]887895[/snapback]​


I think it's more a matter of using long exposure time (showing true colors but results in blurry pics) versus flash light (crisp pictures, but with washed out or distorted colors).


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

nice reds


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great reds you got there bro! Looking nice and fat


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers lads glad to see iam not forgotten

new videos coming soon


----------

